# I can make videos for free



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh and heres one I made for kaykat31


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice thread, Shauna.

I don't need a video (or perhaps I can consider that) but I popped up to say I like your videos .


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Janita


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

nobody????


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

and here is one for 1Dog3Cats17Rodents


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

your welcome you like it????


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's terrific!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thanks i love making them!!

anyone else??


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone else ???


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Uhhh...I was going to try and find someone to do a video edit/montage of my son's 1st birthday/first year. There is a pony at the party, though, so it's kinda horsey...


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol i will do any video once you send me a link to the pics and if you have videos to put in then send them to my email at [email protected] and i will get it done asap


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

shauna i would love one. ill send you pictures how many ?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

as many as you like jade just post the link here


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres my photobucket link go wild. upload *** many as you want or all of them.
stablename: Apache
showname: 'A Missing Colour'
my name: jade wood


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

jade you didnt put a link there lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh, haa sorry it is.
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket



thanks


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

im making it now for you jade


----------

